# Natural test booster



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone here take one year round or would it be safe to take year round without coming off? Do you need an otc ai with it?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 16, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Does anyone here take one year round or would it be safe to take year round without coming off? Do you need an otc ai with it?


 
What type?...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 16, 2012)

ExLe said:


> What type?...



- Novedex XT Testosterone Booster And Anti-Aromatase
- Ironmags ultra male rx
- formadrol extreme

natty otc t boosters.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 16, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> - Novedex XT Testosterone Booster And Anti-Aromatase
> - Ironmags ultra male rx
> - formadrol extreme
> 
> natty otc t boosters.


 
I wouldn't go year round...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 17, 2012)

I think Formadrol is made my LG sciences. They received a lot of disappointing reviews. Anyhow, I was told by a NCSN that when you're shopping for natural test boosters, you wanna look for the ones that are standardized to at least 20% protodiocsin (sp) All of the other 'test boosters' are made up of virtually useless herbs.

There is one product that I found (other than a pro-hormone) made by a company called Controlled Labs. I believe the product is called 'Blue Up,' if you wanted to research it.

And yes, just like Ex said, even with an otc test booster, time on should be time off. Which is typically 4 weeks. I wouldn't really see a need to pct with an otc test booster. It's not shutting down natural production of testosterone, so, in my opinion, I wouldn't think you would need it. Throwing in an AI would be something you could consider. Just my opinion.


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Does anyone here take one year round or would it be safe to take year round without coming off? Do you need an otc ai with it?




...Ktulu....a friend of mine was on for 3 1/2 yrs......he's a beast....when he got off it was because his dr. told him ...his liver enzymes were high.....
...he went off for 6 or 7 months....he's back and looks great...his obsession is that he wants 40 more lbs. of muscle........ha ha ha

......[for pc....nolva..hcg..]
...................charley


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Does anyone here take one year round or would it be safe to take year round without coming off? Do you need an otc ai with it?




Anabolic-Matrix Rx
Ultra Male Rx
E-Control Rx


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rx
> Ultra Male Rx
> E-Control Rx



I can take those year round without coming off?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

The anabolic bottle says 8 weeks on 2 off


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 17, 2012)

I take DAA almost everyday. I use 1.5g instead of 3g, never could tell any difference between the doses, same noticeable effects. I suspect it builds up in your system similar to creatine
Costs $10 a month and gives me a nice pre-workout buzz and a libido boost. Only bad sides are a little acne.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I can take those year round without coming off?



No I would not recommend that unless you're on TRT.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 18, 2012)

If your below 30 then don't waist your money, eating clean and getting sleep raises your T levels ......... 

30 and over? Then sure try it maybe make you swet bait cracking 
( not the T booster just your own mind because you know your on stuff )
Maybe help a little but honestly if you've been training for 5 years hit some juice bro safer then that t booster


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2012)

best otc test boosters

zma
tribulus
dhea
maca root
tongkat ali


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 21, 2012)

What about DAA like Primordial Performance TCF1


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm 21 and tried one when I was 19 it worked a little I just think it was in my head, you could try it....... Desil test


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 22, 2012)

98dxslpr said:


> What about DAA like Primordial Performance TCF1


 
I tried PP TCF-1 off Orbitnutrition last year. I really like the DAA products, and they will help aid your goals if diet and nutrition is sound. Saying that though, it doesn't compare to the real AAS results.


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 22, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I tried PP TCF-1 off Orbitnutrition last year. I really like the DAA products, and they will help aid your goals if diet and nutrition is sound. Saying that though, it doesn't compare to the real AAS results.



I would never expext any natty test booster to live up to or compare to real aas.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah bro I know just saying it cause such a huge difference. But as far as otc I believe the DAA are the best new natty around.  Athletix Formula x and BPS endosurge would make a hell of a natty stack.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

Ultra Male rx has amazing T boosting stats. One of the best test boosters hands down.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rx
> Ultra Male Rx
> E-Control Rx





Would you recommend stacking the E-control with either one of these?

Also would you need any kind of PCT for either of the first 2 mentioned?


----------



## jwa (Apr 7, 2012)

I've heard great things about BioForge and VidaTest (same ingredients but cheaper)


----------



## overlord (Apr 7, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> best otc test boosters
> 
> zma
> tribulus
> ...



lol


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 7, 2012)

Southlands DA product recourse is very effective. I just took a month of it and will be taking it again in couple months. I repsond well with the DAA products. It's one of the cheapest around as well. I don't take otc test boosters every month, as I try to cycle but I can take them months in a row without sides. However I always have Pes Erase, or some form of AI around and Ironmags Cycle support. You can find recourse off Orbit and like I said it's not expensive.


----------

